# Hello



## jacobbabini (Apr 26, 2007)

Hi, i am here because my mother she is a photographer and she was saying, how much she would like to be able to sell her photos, and make some good money off of them.
She is a very talented photographer, she has been taking pictures for years i believe since she was in highschool.
But anyways, i was wondering how exactly do you advertise your photography, i know about making a website but i was wondering if there is any other way of getting your work out to be noticed, because i believe alot of her work could sell, because there is this one picture hanging up on the wall in my house that she took, and i swear to God, i didn't know that she took that picture because it looks like she bought the picture out of a store, for years i wondered wo took that picture, and i took the liberty of asking her and she said that she took it, blew my mind.
If you have any answers to my questions, please comment on this thread.

Thanks.


----------

